# shipping kayaks crosscountry



## kayakgrl (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Folks!
My boats are stuck in Kansas, I'm in Seattle. Does anyone know of a cheap way to get them from there to here? Once they're here, I can embark on the challenge of teaching my husband to kayak....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Buy new boats is one option.. Or ship them freight... Cost an extra arm to put them on a car anyways. Try old dominion and ship business to business..


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*Forward Air*

I have used Forward Air several times and was very pleased with service, but not cheap. You say kayaks so I would shrink wrap them on a pallet and send them by a common carrier like OD, Yellow, etc. The rates vary by what you declared the contents as and whether it is new or used. Find a nice clerk and ask them to get you the best price. Most likely my be to declare it as household goods from a move. You can also have it shipped to a Com address or pick it up at there terminal to save money.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sports Express (now Luggage Forward) used to be THE way to ship kayaks cross-country...like $80 from WV to MT! 

Bike Shipping Service - Sports Express

You might see if you can fit your playboat in a bicycle box and try shipping it that way.
I used to ship a folding sea kayak in a golf club bag. It doesn't really matter if the inside contents don't match the external appearance of the container...similar weight, similar space, and it's not like you're shipping contraband!


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*agreed!*



BamaRafter said:


> I have used Forward Air several times and was very pleased with service, but not cheap. You say kayaks so I would shrink wrap them on a pallet and send them by a common carrier like OD, Yellow, etc. The rates vary by what you declared the contents as and whether it is new or used. Find a nice clerk and ask them to get you the best price. Most likely my be to declare it as household goods from a move. You can also have it shipped to a Com address or pick it up at there terminal to save money.


Agreed! I used Forward Air and they were great. Great hints too, I did same.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I spoke with one of the shuttle services that run roughnecks back and forth to the oil patch. They said that they would drop me and a kayak anywhere along their normal run for $100. Maybe something like that would work for you.


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

*Go Greyhound*

Have used them a couple of times. Drop off and pick up at Greyhound stations. I think last time I did it the cost was around $65.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*Greyhound for playboats*



Ron Rupert said:


> Have used them a couple of times. Drop off and pick up at Greyhound stations. I think last time I did it the cost was around $65.


I have used them for short boats, but no go for JK Supper Hero. I can't. Remember if they just refused it or price sky rocketed.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Call Jon Kahn owner of confluence he is able to create shipments through forward air since they are no longer allowing people without an account to ship boats.
He is able to ship at a great deal and may be able to receive at a deal.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

erdvm1 said:


> Call Jon Kahn owner of confluence he is able to create shipments through forward air since they are no longer allowing people without an account to ship boats.
> He is able to ship at a great deal and may be able to receive at a deal.


they gave me the run around on the 1800 number last time, but the delivery center at the airport did not give me any problem in person. Though they required a MO or cashiers check. No personal checks, no CC, no cash.


----------



## kayakgrl (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## kayakgrl (Mar 25, 2014)

Put in some phone time. Forward Air quit shipping kayaks all together in December.  UPS was....a challenge. Yellow apparently gives you a 60% discount for NOT having an account with them? Although now we're thinking of getting new-to-us-boats instead....


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

kayakgrl said:


> Put in some phone time. Forward Air quit shipping kayaks all together in December.  UPS was....a challenge. Yellow apparently gives you a 60% discount for NOT having an account with them? Although now we're thinking of getting new-to-us-boats instead....


Sure hate to here that about Forward Air, I have bought 2 Jackson's off Boater Talk and one from here on the Buzz and all were delivered by Forward. I would still suggest OD (Old Dominion), though you may need to get a local shop to ship as "new". For some reason it is cheaper to ship a "New" boat. The last two Jacksons I got from CKS came by OD. I still wonder if you put your boats in a shipping sock or wrap in a tarp and take to Forward Air Center locally if they would not ship.


----------

